# Palomar Challenge, Saturday Oct 11th, 2008



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.julianactive.com/Palomar challenge.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to enjoy riding in that area when I lived in the area.


----------

